# NEED HELP IMMEDIATELY



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well 6 has turned into 5, sort of.

one of my P's got anihilated but he's still alive! the whole back of his body is gone, you can see some bone, but he can still kind of flop and is very alive. i have a 10 gallon hospital tank that's cycled and ready to go, but it just needs a new filter insert, but it will do for tonight.

is there any chance at all he'll survive? he can only float, but i think i can feed him by hand. they demolished him but it was only meat, no bone, no organs.

what the hell do i do?

p.s. the fucked up thing is i always thought he was the alpha.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Their is not much you can do for him, If you had a pic we could give you a better idea if he will make it or not. Good Luck


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

From the knowledge I've gathered around here, he's pretty much a goner either way if he even does recover. P's will notice his weakness and tear him apart the second you put him back in the tank. He may have to finish his life in that 10 gallon, or just put him to "sleep". Game Over for him.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

='(

p.s. he can't swim straight up only sideways but i did get him to bite a piece of a pellet =P

why they didn't go after my two 1 eyed piranha's is beyond me. this guy is usually the boss in the tank. maybe another alpha or something.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

hes a gonner.. so sry bro


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

f*ck, really?

this is sadder than i expected. i've grown pretty attached to these buggers, especially Crazy Eyes (the dying fish).

is there any way i can put him down quickly?


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

freeze him...puts them to sleep he wont even feel the cold


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks i will. poor fish.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

yeah i know its hard losing one of our fish. just lost my gdr not long ago. as far as putting them down.. idk? maybe someone has done it before. i have not

again sry bro







.. part of fish keeping tho


----------



## the keeper (Jan 16, 2010)

put him out of his misery,







sorry for the lose


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well i stuck him in a 20 oz glass in the freezer. guess that's that..


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

thats about all you can do man....its part of the hobby







....iv read that the freezing method is the best way to put a fish down...i used to go with the kill the fish fast method...but no one in there right mind wants to see a loved pet all smashed up from them

btw...tomorrow morning....u got a couple choices....... 1-u can boil the head, which preserves the skull and jaw n teeth....loooks pretty cool. 2- use as fish food...which ur other p's seem to have alrdy got the best of him. 3- toss him in the trash man. its part of the hobby happens to almost 95% of pygo keepers...luckily im in the 5% range =/


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

sorry mose


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

sorry about your loss...wow I'm new to this but the time invested in raising a healthy fish and have that happen suck .....sorry..man


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

definately try to preserve the skull, that way he will always be with you


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damn dude they really messed him up I'm sorry you had to put him down : (


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

unfortunately thats a risk we make here with these fish but thats whats makes them pretty awsome sorry about the loss bro


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Man that totally sucks , sorry for your lose. I have another humane solution incase it happens again

Fill a small, clean jar or bottle with tank water, leaving some room at the top. You might use a baby food jar or pill bottle. Put 1 drop of clove oil in the jar or bottle, cap, and shake vigorously. The clove oil should emulsify, turning the water milky white.

Gently pour about 1/4 of this emulsified mixture into the fish's container. The fish will begin listing as it starts to fall asleep. Let the fish be for about 10 minutes.

The fish should be resting on the bottom of the tank when it has fallen asleep. It will look dead, but if you watch closely, its gills will be breathing once every few seconds. If after 10 minutes the fish is still rising off the bottom and swimming intermittently, retrieve the jar or bottle of emulsified clove oil, re-shake, and add the same dose to the fish's container. Wait again.

3. Once the fish is asleep on the bottom, add 20-25% white grain alcohol. For example, if the fish is in 8 oz (240 ml) of water, add 2 oz (60 ml) of vodka. Let the fish stay there for at least 20 minutes.

4. Check the fish carefully after 20 minutes for any gill movement. If there is no gill movement over a 60 second period, the fish has expired.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry for the loss but seriously is that what he looked like when you asked if hes a goner? I think the image speaks for itself. RIP little buddy.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Hey Man that totally sucks , sorry for your lose. I have another humane solution incase it happens again
> 
> Fill a small, clean jar or bottle with tank water, leaving some room at the top. You might use a baby food jar or pill bottle. Put 1 drop of clove oil in the jar or bottle, cap, and shake vigorously. The clove oil should emulsify, turning the water milky white.
> 
> ...


Clove oil and vodka methods from what i hear are the most humane, but the freezer works though some argue it can be painful. Decapitation is another method if you are willing or putting them in a bag and bashing them off a hard object (ex head off kitchen counter). Gets it over very quick, but may be difficult to do to a fish youve had for a while. I recently lost a couple adult reds and use the freezer method as ive had them for years with no problems and didnt have any clove oil handy

Generally if they cant swim for themselves and are floating there a goner.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

OUCH!! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

freezing may have been painful at first but he surely went numb. and it probably beat the pain he was in when i found him. poor guy was sooo fucked up.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Ive noticed from alot of threads that the alpha ones are usually the ones that get picked off by the rest.


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

mayb its like over throwing the goverment lol


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

well there is a new alpha fish and he is a total douche bag. he's funny looking and impossible to photograph. his belly was so full when i found this guy.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry bro. When ever I had a pygo die it was the alpha.


----------

